# Go Wayne Grudem?



## JM (May 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;GAmzaAtvhvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAmzaAtvhvw[/video]


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 15, 2010)

Wow. They must _really_ like Wayne Grudem.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 15, 2010)

Imagine if they got their hands on Calvin's _Institutes_!


----------



## Christopher88 (May 15, 2010)

Why?


----------



## lynnie (May 15, 2010)

That is so hysterical. I love Grudem's ST.

_Imagine if they got their hands on Calvin's Institutes!_


----------



## TaylorOtwell (May 15, 2010)

Definitely not your average youth/college group!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 15, 2010)

Wayne was definitely a big deal in the theological circles in which I used to run but I don't know if we could ever say we loved him as much as they do.


----------



## dudley (May 15, 2010)

I liked this piece and I also have been impressed with some of the materials on the Bible I have read authored by Wayne Grudem. I am curious? I immagine these might be some of his seminary students?


----------

